# Coke has a rival: RSS's cow urine cola



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

Coke has a rival: RSS's cow urine cola




> Dehradun The RSS has found something to give the popular colas and cold drinks a run for their money: bovine urine. The Sangh's Cow Protection Department is planning to produce a soft drink with this magic ingredient as base, and believes it will sweep the market.
> 
> The head of the Hardwar-based department, Om Prakash, said: "We refer to gau ark (cow urine) as gau jal (cow water) as it has immense potential to cure various diseases. We have developed a soft drink formula with gau jal as the base and it has been sent to a laboratory at Lucknow for testing."
> 
> ...




*www.expressindia.com/latest-news/Coke-has-a-rival-RSSs-cow-urine-cola/421641/


What next cow dung in burgers?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2009)

If you don't know Cow urine has some medicinal values also and it is used on lots of medicines.

But not sure how many would be interested in drinking it directly


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> *But not sure how many would be interested in drinking it directly*



Narendra Modi and Advani will be the first one to take a sip of this chilled cow cola.And they will provide each of their workers and promoters Cow Cola cans during elections.


Jo chaho ho jaaye cow cola enjoy.

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/940/2836354356ebf0a24e1fel9.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

Bunch 'o noobs. Yeah cow urine may have some disinfectant properties. But that does NOT stop it from also having dangerous wastes from the cow's body. The cow could be from anywhere - how do drinkers know if its a clean and specially bread cow for the purpose ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Bunch 'o noobs. Yeah cow urine may have some disinfectant properties. But that does NOT stop it from also having dangerous wastes from the cow's body. The cow could be from anywhere - how do drinkers know if its a clean and specially bread cow for the purpose ?



acha hai na kam se kam shri ram sena,bajrang dal,shiv sena ko koi kaam toh mil jaayega ab gali gali haath mein bottle leke ghumenge kahin koi cow pee kare aur yeh woh shudh aur taaza liquid collect kare.

New sena is coming soon.CCS(cow cola sena)


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeh khud hi apna urine bechna shuru kar denge. Mufat ki kamaai. India is great !

*images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/6/60/Burnvictim_BNW-child-bathes-in-cow-urine.jpg

NOTE: Okay I have an idea, we can have highly nutritional omlette too  without any need of eggs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

T159 said:


> NOTE: Okay I have an idea, we can have highly nutritional omlette too  without any need of eggs.


ZOMG! ROFL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 12, 2009)

T159 said:


> Yeh khud hi apna urine bechna shuru kar denge. Mufat ki kamaai. India is great !
> 
> *images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/6/60/Burnvictim_BNW-child-bathes-in-cow-urine.jpg
> 
> NOTE: Okay I have an idea, we can have highly nutritional omlette too  without any need of eggs.



Main toh yeh soch raha hu tune yeh picture search karne ke liye google pe kya type kiya hoga


----------



## confused!! (Feb 12, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> acha hai na kam se kam shri ram sena,bajrang dal,shiv sena ko koi kaam toh mil jaayega ab gali gali haath mein bottle leke ghumenge kahin koi cow pee kare aur yeh woh shudh aur taaza liquid collect kare.
> 
> New sena is coming soon.CCS(cow cola sena)


Sahi bola vidu


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 12, 2009)

this totally sucks...Who the hell could want to drink cow piss? Sounds insane..


----------



## confused!! (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ what more to expect from insane people??


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 12, 2009)

WTF !!  How can they think of feeding this to the us ??!!... for god's sake let them keep this with themselves . 
i think the rss has gone real CRAZY !! , somebody has to stop this madness .


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 12, 2009)

Maneka Gandhi will come with a new protest against this. She will allege that the cows are forced to drink lots and lots amount of water so that they can produce more urine and thus more cow-drinks can be produced. This is cruely to cows.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 12, 2009)

^^roflmao


----------



## Coool (Feb 12, 2009)

WTF! next dogs urine??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Pissed soft drinks? LOL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

Someone tell these numbskulls to do something good for the nation instead of stupid antics like this.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Capping unlimited plans and introducing pissed cold drinks! Where is our country going? What are the ministers upto?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

T,  how did u find that pic ?? Too good


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^It's simple

Check India's page in Encyclopedia Dramatica 
*encyclopediadramatica.com/India

*images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/c/c4/Doctor_stealin_ur_jobz.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 13, 2009)

n6300 said:


> T,  how did u find that pic ?? Too good



It's actually from Africa where that kid is washing himself as there is no water. That's funny?


----------



## blueshift (Feb 14, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *img10.imageshack.us/img10/940/2836354356ebf0a24e1fel9.th.jpg


The pic says its non-eatable!


----------

